# Victorian Era Makeup [Help Needed. TQ]



## shadowprincess (Feb 26, 2007)

I will be doing the makeup for a play by the university's theatre society and the director has decided to go for the victorian era. This is my first time doing makeup on other people so I want to get it right. I'm not a trained makeup artist either. Just wondering if anyone could help me as to roughly how would victorian looks be like? for both men and women. pictures would be very helpful. I tried googling but i am not too sure what I'm looking for and have managed to find "not so useful" pictures. 

Any help at all would be appreciated.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 26, 2007)

Pale, pale, pale, pale and pale. The 'upper class' should be as white as you can get them, with some cherry/coral on cheeks and a little some on the lips to define them since it'll be stage work. You will want to do some neutrals on the eyes just to define them. 
Anyone who's playing a lower class part should look dirty and tanned. 

I hope that helps a little.


----------



## Calhoune (Feb 26, 2007)

During this time the key was fashion (since this is the era poofy dresses were fashionable again), and not makeup.

The 19th centrury was all about delicacy, and the ladies at the time liked to be thought of as fragile. During the 1870s social etiquette became more rigid, so makeup was really frowned upon. So they went to other measures to be naturally pale, so think pale, but natural. Before the victorian era they would be WHITE pale with tons of powder, but here the key is pale but natural.
Some would even paint fine blue lines, to increase the appearance of delicate translucent skin showing veins. They'd sometimes use rouge, but very discretly. 

So really you don't have to do that much makeup.

Noble men/women:
Women: Pale, pale. Slightly flushed cheeks. Soft red on the lips
Men: Pale aswell, since it was during this time a sign of wealth to be pale. (Showing you didn't have to work outdoors)

"Peasants":
Here you don't really have to do anything, maybe matte bronzing powder. Since they were exposed to the sun more. (Using bronzer on them might also help the ones acting as noblemen/women to appear whiter)


Inspiration Picture!


----------



## shadowprincess (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks knoxydoll and kyarorain!! it has been super helpful...i think i get the picture


----------



## jpohrer (Feb 26, 2007)

Try watching these movies for inspiration (all made 1990-2005):
--Portrait of a Lady
--Dracula
--Howard's End
--Importance of Being Earnest
--Midsummer Night's Dream
--Age of Innocence
--Scenes where Anna(Julia Roberts) is filming movie in "Notting Hill"
--Emma (Paltrow)

Hope this helps some!


----------



## shadowprincess (Mar 1, 2007)

thanks jpohrer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that has been very helpful!!


----------

